# Routing rigid foam?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, been a while since I've posted here, happy new year!

I'm thinking about making some small boxes for holding various tools, filling them with a block of rigid foam (EPS or XPS), and then routing holes in the foam to hold the tools. The first candidate will be a chainsaw filing jig, the thing is rattling around in the shop right now, wont be long till it's broken if I don't build some kind of box for it.

I was wondering if any of you have ever routed rigid foam, and if you have any suggestions whether this is possible with standard wood bits (I'd rather use the tools I have if possible, I'm willing to rough out the holes first if that helps.)


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd say give it a try. Based on the sample images from these guys:

FoamLinx - hot wire cnc foam cutters

it doesn't seem like it'd be tough. Use good dust collection and PROTECTION.

GCG


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobbotron said:


> Hi all, been a while since I've posted here, happy new year!
> 
> I'm thinking about making some small boxes for holding various tools, filling them with a block of rigid foam (EPS or XPS), and then routing holes in the foam to hold the tools. The first candidate will be a chainsaw filing jig, the thing is rattling around in the shop right now, wont be long till it's broken if I don't build some kind of box for it.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have ever routed rigid foam, and if you have any suggestions whether this is possible with standard wood bits (I'd rather use the tools I have if possible, I'm willing to rough out the holes first if that helps.)


keep in mind also that a lot of foam products out there don't play nice with petroleum base stuff...


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> keep in mind also that a lot of foam products out there don't play nice with petroleum base stuff...


Now that there is a darn fine point. Maybe I wont use foam for my chainsaw jig, as it's always going to have some bar oil on it.

Thanks!


----------



## thething84 (Jan 7, 2013)

also i have found with foam products and machining them. I have milled a few times. Is if it gets hot it begins to melt then it sticks to the edge of your tool.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobbotron said:


> Now that there is a darn fine point. Maybe I wont use foam for my chainsaw jig, as it's always going to have some bar oil on it.
> 
> Thanks!


gasoline will turn it to a puddle of sticky goo...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Rob; How's the outhouse coming? A bit chilly out there? 

How about just using pieces of carpet...toss 'em when they get grotty. Never a shortage of used carpet and carpet offcuts if you know a carpet installer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Rob; How's the outhouse coming? A bit chilly out there?
> 
> How about just using pieces of carpet...toss 'em when they get grotty. Never a shortage of used carpet and carpet offcuts if you know a carpet installer.


tried that...
they still ice up.... SOLID!! and try peeling one of those off of your butt sometime... You'll be there longer than you planned on...

either use a hole in the floor (no contact but check your wallet, cell phone and car keys 1st) or a piece of closed cell Styrofoam...

what worked best was a battery powered low volt heated one with a solar powered charging unit...
chamber pots are good way to go to... or chemical toilets.. just empty into the out house as required...


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Rob; How's the outhouse coming? A bit chilly out there?
> 
> How about just using pieces of carpet...toss 'em when they get grotty. Never a shortage of used carpet and carpet offcuts if you know a carpet installer.


Hey Dan!

The outhouse is all done, unless we decide to put nice siding over the plywood next year. Might do a green roof on it too, but that's pretty far down on the project list at the moment.

Carpet lined box would work! The price is right too...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Carpet padding, if covered with cloth, may be used in some places as well.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

greenacres2 said:


> Carpet padding, if covered with cloth, may be used in some places as well.


I hadn't thought of that, I'm definitely going to look into that. 

Originally I was going to use closed cell polyurethane foam, but that stuff is too expensive for this. I don't want the box to be more expensive than the tool!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

How 'bout something like this?









The Foam Factory, Packaging Foam, Charcoal Foam, Pick N Pluck

It worked great in my astro gear case.

GCG


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What about the foam they use in camera cases?

Vanguard Supreme 38F Waterproof Laptop Hard Case - Digital Camera Warehouse 'The Purple Camera Store'


----------

